# Favourite James Bond actor?



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Just for a bit of fun, if you like the James Bond movies whose you favourite actor to have portrayed the famous spy?

For me it's got to be Daniel Craig - he seems to get the right mix of grit, intelligence and sophistication, also the story lines for the bond movie's he's starred in seem to have been on the whole very good. Anyone want to add their views?


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

None. I watch for the plot not film, and believe that the plot has a huge influence on the acting. I didn't like Craig in the recent one because I did t like the film.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

hughlle said:


> None. I watch for the plot not film, and believe that the plot has a huge influence on the acting. I didn't like Craig in the recent one because I did t like the film.


 Fair enough :thumbsup:


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

Connery..........enough said!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

David Niven.

Later,
William


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

I agree, Daniel Craig is the best for me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2016)

Richy said:


> Connery..........enough said!


 have to agree there :yes:

Timothy Dalton as Bond was like the Muppet show IMO


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Bob Sheruncle said:


> I agree, Daniel Craig is the best for me.


 That sounds like an advertisement for health insurance. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2016)

Bruce said:


> Timothy Dalton


 was like johnboy walton


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Richy said:


> Connery..........enough said!


 Haven't seen any Connery era ones, I must get round to seeing one. Saw The World Is Not Enough last night, shockingly, shockingly bad (so bad I had to say shockingly twice :rofl: ) And yet I thought Die Another Day was ok (both Pierce Brosnan)


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

William_Wilson said:


> That sounds like an advertisement for health insurance. :wink:
> 
> Later,
> William


 Sorry, that didn't come out right.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Bruce said:


> was like johnboy walton


 Think I will swerve round watching those ones then :biggrin: In my mind James Bond has really got to conform to a certain character type, and if the actor doesn't it destroys the movie for me. Having said that Pierce Brosnan works as James Bond for me it was just The World Is Not Enough seemed to be full of stupid slapstick moments and really really bad script writing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2016)

graham1981 said:


> Think I will swerve round watching those ones then :biggrin: In my mind James Bond has really got to conform to a certain character type, and if the actor doesn't it destroys the movie for me. Having said that Pierce Brosnan works as James Bond for me it was just The World Is Not Enough seemed to be full of stupid slapstick moments and really really bad script writing.


 i think old Timothy only did one and that was one too many IMO, he really was bad :yes:

i see nobody is mentioning Roger Moore............is everyone too scared :laugh:


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

graham1981 said:


> The World Is Not Enough seemed to be full of stupid slapstick moments and really really bad script writing.


 A lot of the Roger Moor Bond films were like this. Terrible.

Writing that as you posted Bruce.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Bruce said:


> i see nobody is mentioning Roger Moore............is everyone too scared :laugh:


 I vaguely remember watching A View To A Kill, I don't remember it being particularly bad, it was watchable from what I remember, but it was a long time ago.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2016)

graham1981 said:


> I vaguely remember watching A View To A Kill, I don't remember it being particularly bad, it was watchable from what I remember, but it was a long time ago.


 i found Roger Moore to be really slimy and creepy ..............just me then? :laugh:


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Bruce said:


> i found Roger Moore to be really slimy and creepy ..............just me then? :laugh:


 It doesn't spring to mind, I will have to watch one now to find out :laugh:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Moore Roger Moore

Class act and thoroughly nice chap.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2016)

graham1981 said:


> It doesn't spring to mind, I will have to watch one now to find out :laugh:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

William_Wilson said:


> David Niven.
> 
> Later,
> William


 Nah Peter Sellers ran rings round him :thumbsup:



Bruce said:


> i found Roger Moore to be really slimy and creepy ..............just me then? :laugh:


 Uhuh


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Ok here we go :

Sean to me is the classic bond and made the movies likable and very entertaining.

Roger I don't like so much but he made some classics obviously.

Craig I feel has benefited massively from huge budgets in the last three movies, plus modern nutrition/training/stunt work and a host of other available benefits these days. I feel the studio make him look better than he really is. That's not to say he is not good but would he have cut the mustard back in the day, I don't think so.

The modern movies are better, the modern acting is better but I cant help thing Sean was the best bond.

As for the future, I would love to see a very young bond ( 19 - 21 ) and set in a different era like the 1950`s


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

xellos99 said:


> As for the future, I would love to see a very young bond ( 19 - 21 ) and set in a different era like the 1950`s


 Set at the time of the books would be good :thumbsup: No need to pander to the liberal lets screw with Bond because he's an insensitive pig poo that's going around.Athough there is always Barry Nelsons Bond


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I think Daniel Craig is the best but purely because they have revamped the whole bond experience the movies now are more of a spy movie rather than some of the earlier spy spoofs. Dont get me wrong I love all the bond movies I grew up on them .

I would have liked to have seen another George Lazenby Bond movie I think he could have aspired to become a good bond.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> No need to pander to the liberal lets screw with Bond because he's an insensitive pig poo that's going around


 If they do the Bond name will be dead to me. Better off with the ultimatum type movies rather than a neuter version of Bond


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

my fave is everyone except roger bloody creepy moore - like the films and tried reading the books and they vary as much as the films do.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

jsud2002 said:


> I would have liked to have seen another George Lazenby Bond movie I think he could have aspired to become a good bond.


 George was the 1st Bond I saw :thumbsup: must have been late sixties, I would have been maybe 12. went all the way to the big city (Melbourne) with a friend to see it. First big trip with out the parents... mucho fond memories.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Me

:biggrin:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

SBryantgb said:


> George was the 1st Bond I saw :thumbsup: must have been late sixties, I would have been maybe 12. went all the way to the big city (Melbourne) with a friend to see it. First big trip with out the parents... mucho fond memories.


 On Her Majesty's Secret Service had the greatest Bond line:






Later,
William


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

At the end of OHMSS Mrs Bond dies..... At the end of SPECTRE Bond drives off with a possible Mrs BOND. Even though Craig will not be reprising Bond.... do you think there is a possibility that the next incarnation will see the death of Mrs (possibly) Bond perhaps as the opener?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2016)

Rotundus said:


> roger bloody creepy moore


 :laugh:


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Rotundus said:


> roger bloody creepy moore


 Haha, he used to have a mansion only about 10 mins drive from where I was raised.

Kept himself to himself, just wanted to be alone here I think.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> At the end of OHMSS Mrs Bond dies..... At the end of SPECTRE Bond drives off with a possible Mrs BOND. Even though Craig will not be reprising Bond.... do you think there is a possibility that the next incarnation will see the death of Mrs (possibly) Bond perhaps as the opener?


 Think that happened at the end of the first Craig movie Casino Royale didnt a "love" of bond die in a lift underwater ?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

jsud2002 said:


> Think that happened at the end of the first Craig movie Casino Royale didnt a "love" of bond die in a lift underwater ?


 Yes, but she was a traitorous cow.

Later,
William


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

William_Wilson said:


> Yes, but she was a traitorous cow.
> 
> Later,
> William


 Yeah she deserved it ha ha


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Connery in his era, Craig now is awesome. All down to the scripts though.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> I think Daniel Craig is the best but purely because they have revamped the whole bond experience the movies now are more of a spy movie rather than some of the earlier spy spoofs


 I think that's why I like the newest ones best, they are more gritty, you see Bond actually kill people as part of his line of duty, which he would do if It was real, not slap them around a bit then crack a bad joke :laugh: Don't get me wrong there are funny bits to the new movies but I think they are more subtle. And you get to see Bond's weaker side, excessive drinking etc making him a more rounded character, and the gadgets have been tamed down from overly ridiculous to almost plausible :thumbsup:


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

I have to agree DC is by far the best.

Tough boots to fill for whoever is next mind!. DC played the perfect reserved english spy who took everything in his stride. I remember when in casino royale he was tied to the chair and was getting his back door smashed in! :bash:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

graham1981 said:


> I think that's why I like the newest ones best, they are more gritty, you see Bond actually kill people as part of his line of duty, which he would do if It was real, not slap them around a bit then crack a bad joke :laugh: Don't get me wrong there are funny bits to the new movies but I think they are more subtle. And you get to see Bond's weaker side, excessive drinking etc making him a more rounded character, and the gadgets have been tamed down from overly ridiculous to almost plausible :thumbsup:


 As I recall, Connery's Bond was a sociopathic monster. Charming one moment and murderous the next, then he would have a smug laugh. He also raped the lesbian out of Pussy Galore. Seems a bit gritty.

Later,
William


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> As I recall, Connery's Bond was a sociopathic monster. Charming one moment and murderous the next, then he would have a smug laugh. He also raped the lesbian out of Pussy Galore. Seems a bit gritty.
> 
> Later,
> William


 My money was always on John Drake as the most plausible [email protected] in any "intelligence" service. A true, ruthless barsteward in his day. :wink:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Stan said:


> My money was always on John Drake as the most plausible [email protected] in any "intelligence" service. A true, ruthless barsteward in his day. :wink:


 Yes he came to my mind as well. He may not have liked what he was doing, but he still did it. The creation of the "everyman" mystique help that role along.

Later,
William


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> Yes he came to my mind as well. He may not have liked what he was doing, but he still did it. The creation of the "everyman" mystique help that role along.
> 
> Later,
> William


 And of course we had Callan. When those shows aired it wasn't long after WWII, and the glamour of Bond seemed a little trite to those who remembered the war.

I suspect that recollection may have aided the grittiness of some the TV shows in the '60's? Not withstanding the immanent conversion of the Cold War becoming warmer.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Stan said:


> And of course we had Callan. When those shows aired it wasn't long after WWII, and the glamour of Bond seemed a little trite to those who remembered the war.
> 
> I suspect that recollection may have aided the grittiness of some the TV shows in the '60's? Not withstanding the immanent conversion of the Cold War becoming warmer.


 The poor relation to James Bond... Len Deighton's The IPCRESS File, painted the glamourless side to the Cold War. John le Carré's Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy demonstrated a more realistic version of the intelligence world, at least according to people in the business during that period.

Later,
William


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

i quite liked eddie shoestring though


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

For sheer unadulterated grit and realism you can't beat "The Man From U.N.C.L.E. :tongue:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Never mind James, what about Basildon? :laugh:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

I would have to go a draw - Connery and Craig in their respective eras. At least now the Bond films are getting closer to the early ones with Sean Connery in having fewer gadgets . Most of the other actors were at a time of special effects and maybe harder to judge their performances.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Stan said:


> And of course we had Callan. When those shows aired it wasn't long after WWII, and the glamour of Bond seemed a little trite to those who remembered the war.
> 
> I suspect that recollection may have aided the grittiness of some the TV shows in the '60's? Not withstanding the immanent conversion of the Cold War becoming warmer.


 Callan will always be my favourite of the spy/assassin types.

I always thought Daniel Craig would have made a better Callan than he did Bond.


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

It has to be Sean Connery for me but to be honest i thought George Lazenby was pretty good .


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

since I am a student of war history and the crooked presentation there of; I will vote for Smiley and Riley (ace of spies). vinn


----------



## rhino2k (Oct 17, 2014)

Daniel Craig without a doubt, Fits the role very well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2016)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Never mind James, what about Basildon? :laugh:


 he seemed ok on paper....but


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

I stopped being fan and watching 007s after Daniel Craig became Bond.

Brosnan is the best to me. That`s why I wear his SMP 2531.80


----------



## watchandbullion (Apr 5, 2016)

I think Daniel Craig is the best simply because i believe he captures the essence of an English spy , cold , ruthless , womanizing and wise cracking


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

watchandbullion said:


> i believe he captures the essence of an English spy , cold , ruthless , womanizing and wise cracking


 I agree, he has the right mix of all these traits. Lets be honest if this sort of spy existed you would have to be cold and clinical to be able to carry out assassinations on people you are told to. I also like the subtle bits of humour you get, for instance in Spectre when Bond escapes the collapsing building after blowing up the suitcase bomb he straightens his remarkably rip free suit and carries on with hunting down his target, subtle but a nice touch of humour.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

graham1981 said:


> I also like the subtle bits of humour you get, for instance in Spectre when Bond escapes the collapsing building after blowing up the suitcase bomb he straightens his remarkably rip free suit and carries on with hunting down his target, subtle but a nice touch of humour.


 Same gag in Eyeball. The ass-end gets ripped out of the train car and he leaps to safety and adjusts his cuffs as he steps in through the gaping hole.

Later,
William


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Have to say that my favourite Bond's are Connery & Craig.

I've watched a couple of the old films recently (Dr No & The Living Daylights) & I don't think either of them have aged well at all - though of the 2 I much preferred Dr No. I know it was Connery's first outing as Bond, & he's a cold-hearted killer, but even he would have shown some emotion when Quarrel is burned alive. Maybe Bond could have shot him to A.) put him out of his misery & B.) to show the audience that while he was indeed a cold-hearted bar steward & prepared to kill at a moments notice he did at least he did have some feelings. I think Craig has combined these elements of the character quite well & shows emotion (a lot over the deaths of Vesper & M) whilst still playing the cold-hearted bar steward very well. Dalton in The Living Daylights came across as a slightly harder Moore (who I hated as Bond - all raised eyebrows, ridiculous one liners & smutty innuendo) & ended up being pretty rubbish as a result.

To be honest all the films are ridiculous & unbelievable tosh but at least the new ones, with Craig, are a bit more realistic technology wise (no invisible cars thank you very much!) &, to me at least, are exciting & entertaining


----------



## Jdp (Mar 5, 2016)

Favorite actor who played bond was Roger Moore, but probably because he is the first bond I saw, so the face I associate with the character... but my favorite actor in a bond movie was Carol Bouquet. Unforgettable for a 9 year old.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

My first James Bond film I went to see was 'Diamonds are Forever' as kid in 1971 and that was Sean Connery so that has a big influence I think, even though it was not the best Bond film.

But having said that I really like Daniel Craig's Bond. So it is probably between the two of them.

Cheers Martin


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

Roger Moore for me, cheesy but grew up watching his portrayals of Bond and loved them. Moonraker and Live & Let Die are cracking films.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Well the hunt is on for a new bond now. Craig i think was a total tool for saying he does not give a f''k who the new bond will be. Bond made him very wealthy in the last ten years and as far as i know is the only ex bond to have that kind of attitude about it.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

As behind-the-scenes anecdotes go, this is a humdinger.

It was recounted to film critic Charlie Lyne by someone who worked on Skyfall, and checks out when you cross-reference it with footage from the film, but we'll get to that.

"Daniel Craig and the director, Sam Mendes, were both completely miserable during the production of this film," Lyne revealed in a series of Twitter videos (to the surprise of no-one, presuming you're all familiar with Craig's fatigue with the Bond franchise).

"They were buried under the weight of the studio and the expectations of how much this massive film should make and how it had to exceed all previous Bond films and so on.

"Daniel Craig in particular used to go on these little shopping trips on his days off ... On one of these trips he ended up in this little shop where he bought ... a nice pair of leather gloves and the following day he brought them back to set."

Craig thought they'd be good for the character and asked Mendes if he could wear them in an upcoming scene. The director, apparently "beyond caring", told him to go ahead.

Later, he came to hugely regret it.

"Now they're editing the film and the scene from that day is playing out," Lyne continued.

"Bond is in the casino (in Macau). He's being followed by some shady henchmen ... they have a little fight and then he falls off this elevated bridge platform into a pit that's filled with Komodo dragons. In the pit he has this showdown with this beefy villain guy during which the villain manages to get Bond's gun from him.

"This lowly editorial assistant guy pipes up and says, 'Wait a minute. The logic here is that the villain can't fire Bond's gun because it has a fingerprint scanner, but if that's the case, then how was Bond ever going to fire it wearing gloves?'"

The blood drains from everyone in the room's faces.

After a period of fraught silence, "producers start frantically working out how much it will cost to reshoot the entire scene just because Sam Mendes agreed that Daniel Craig could wear these special gloves that he bought".

It was decided the number would be in the millions and not affordable.

"The only solution becomes to digitally paint in Bond's hands," Lyne said.

"If you watch the scene now ... you can see that Bond has these ridiculously podgy hands because in every single frame he was wearing these thick leather gloves that have now been painted over with Craig-tone hands."

Sure enough, if you watch the Komodo dragon fight scene, Bond's hands do look abnormally large.

It wasn't the only screw-up in the film (which still remains probably the best Bond film to date, it has to be said), Movie Mistakes having listed 36 continuity mistakes in it.


----------

